# older 60s new guy



## jimoerike (May 4, 2011)

Need some feedback on S4 is it authentic, I don't need to be ripped off too old for getting something my body can't handle.
Are there any people my age in this membership still health minded & wanting to be the best they can be?


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jimoerike* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## cdan19 (May 4, 2011)

45 yo welcome's you. Great info in here search around you'll find what your looking for and the members are extremely knowledgable myself excluded, learing from the groups. LOL


----------



## zok37 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## CigarMan (May 4, 2011)

jimoerike said:


> Need some feedback on S4 is it authentic, I don't need to be ripped off too old for getting something my body can't handle.
> Are there any people my age in this membership still health minded & wanting to be the best they can be?



Don't know about S4, or what it is, but I'm 50.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum..

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## joboco (May 5, 2011)

Don't know what that is dude but, your just a wee bairn.


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

welcome...


----------



## jimoerike (May 6, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## jimoerike (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the Welcome CigarMan; This is the info I have on S4.

SARMs S4 represent the start of a new generation in muscle growth. This product is the first of a new class of designer androgenic/anabolic steroid compounds called SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators). Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators (SARMs) provide the benefits of traditional anabolic/androgenic steroids such as testosterone (including increased muscle mass, fat loss, and bone density), while having a lower tendency to produce the unwanted side effects of steroids. With the introduction of SARMs, the bodybuilding community has a new class of compounds that is capable of surpassing the effectiveness of testosterone in producing muscle, due to the potent and selective actions specifically engineered.

S-4 is a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator. S-4 is a compound (not an anabolic steroid) which has the ability to stimulate the androgen receptor the same way as anabolic steroids. S-4 is an orally active selective agonist for androgen receptors which was shown to have anabolic effects in muscle and bone tissue. SARMs are absorbed orally, but are not liver toxic like most oral steroids are. SARMs anabolic effect has been measured to be roughly the same as testosterone. It has also been shown to produce dose-dependent increases in bone mineral density and mechanical strength in addition to being able decrease body fat and increase lean body mass. This compound has potential use for all aspects of research hormone replacement therapy and other types of muscle hyperplasia research and could eventually replace testosterone.

Being non toxic to my liver nearly sells it by itself just want to know from someone who has been here & done this.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/cem-products/102981-sarms-liquid-s4-get-while-you-can.html


----------



## jimoerike (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome; I like your thoughts on paranioa as I've been diagnosied,   with borderline paranoid schizophrenia; Your phrase is very uplifting.

"cdan19 Paranoia is total awarness. 
Be slow to speak, slow to anger and 
Quick to listen."

 Thanks Again. 
I will have that positive phrase in mind, thus eliminating the negative or least disarming it a bit; Now seeing paranioa as; could be a good thing;


----------



## Gena Marie (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site, good luck with your quest


----------



## minimal (May 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------

